# Vorstraffe!! Werd ich trotzdem zur Prüfung zugelassen bzw. bekomme ich den Schein??



## HessenAngler86 (29. Dezember 2008)

Hallo, 
ich bin 23 Jahre, mache gerade meinen Meister und bin richtig heißs aufs Angeln. Ich habe vor ca. 8 Jahren regelmässig mit meinem Onkel geangelt und jetzt hat mich das Angelfieber wieder gepackt. Jetzt habe ich aber mitbekommen dass in Hessen ein Polizeiliches Führungszeugnis benötigt wird um an der Prüfung zugelelassen zu werden oder bzw. den Schein ausgestellt zu bekommen.

Ich habe leider eine Jugendsünde auf mich hängen!!!
Im April 2005 (da war ich 17) hatte ich meine Verhandlung wegen Betrugs in 5 Fälle. Das war nichts größes sondern nur ein sehr sehr dumm gelaufener Fall, der mit bei Ebay passiert ist. Ich habe auch keine große Strafe bekommen sondern nur ein paar Arbeitsstunden (ich glaube es waren 48) die ich damals erldigen musste.

Jetzt meine Frage:

*Werde ich so zugelassen bzw. bekomme ich den Schein ausgestellt????? *

Es wäre sehr, sehr schade, dass das nicht klappen würde wg. einer dummen banalen Jugendsünde. Ihr würdet mir sehr helfen wenn ihr meine Frage beantwortet, da ich sooo gern den Angelschein machen will........


----------



## crazyFish (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vorstraffe!! Werd ich trotzdem zur Prüfung zugelassen bzw. bekomme ich den Schein*

Ich kann mich beim besten Willen nich errinern, dass ich ein polizeiliches Führungszeugnis aushändigen musste...

Am besten du wendest dich einfach an deine untere Fischereibehörde, im normal Fall einfach mal im Rathaus nachfragen, die vermitteln dich dann weiter...


----------



## rallye-vid (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vorstraffe!! Werd ich trotzdem zur Prüfung zugelassen bzw. bekomme ich den Schein*

Ein polizeiliches Führungszeugnis ist zumind. bei uns nur nötig, wenn du ein Fischereiaufseher werden willst.

Und wie cF es schon sagte. Anrufen und nachfragen.


----------



## Gralf (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vorstraffe!! Werd ich trotzdem zur Prüfung zugelassen bzw. bekomme ich den Schein*

Mir haben sie im Amt erzählt man braucht kein Führungszeugnis. Weil die selbst nachschauen.

Es hat aber was mit dem Zusammenhang zu tun. Wenn du im Auto Drogen beförderst bekommst keinen Führerschein mehr.

Wenn du wegen Tierquälerei...Wilderei....kein Angelschein... usw...


klar oder?


----------



## Thunder (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vorstraffe!! Werd ich trotzdem zur Prüfung zugelassen bzw. bekomme ich den Schein*

Hi,

jede Stadt kann es wohl selber festlegen ob Sie ein Führungszeugniss wollen. Ich muste damals in Solingen auch eins haben und habe kurz Zeit später erfahren das es zum Beispiel in Düsseldorf nicht benötigt wird.

mfg

Thunder


----------



## henningcl (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vorstraffe!! Werd ich trotzdem zur Prüfung zugelassen bzw. bekomme ich den Schein*

Moin

Wenn wir mal davon ausgehen, das du ein Führungszeugnis brauchst.

Hast du überhaupt einen Eintrag bekommen?
Wenn ja, ist es vielleicht schon gelöscht?

Ist die Eintragung überhaupt relevant?


Das sind Fragen, die du erstmal beantworten solltest.

grüsse


----------



## Koalano1 (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vorstraffe!! Werd ich trotzdem zur Prüfung zugelassen bzw. bekomme ich den Schein*

Hallo! 
Ich glaub ich musste auch keins vorlegen.
Aber normalerweise kommen nur etwas größere Sachen in FZ und diese werden dann nach bestimmten fristen wieder gelöscht. Weiß jetzt nicht genau welche aber über google findest du bestimmt was! 
Hier schon mal was

http://www.anwaltkaiser.de/bafoeg-betrug_fuehrungszeugnis.html


----------



## rhinefisher (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vorstraffe!! Werd ich trotzdem zur Prüfung zugelassen bzw. bekomme ich den Schein*

Hi! Der Eintrag im Führungszeuniss wird bei Jugendstrafen normalerweise nach 5 Jahren automatisch gelöscht. Stelle zur Vorsicht einfach einen Antrag auf löschung der Einträge beim Zentralregister in Berlin.
Dann hat sich das für den Rest Deines Lebens erledigt.... .
Solltest Du jemals wieder vor dem Richter stehen, kannst Du behaupten NICHT vorbestraft zu sein.. .
Jugendstrafen sollen ja keine Auswirkung auf die spätere Entwicklung haben - das hat der Gestzgeber extra so angelegt. Die machen ja nicht NUR Blödsinn... .
Petri!


----------



## dirk-mann (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vorstraffe!! Werd ich trotzdem zur Prüfung zugelassen bzw. bekomme ich den Schein*



HessenAngler86 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> *ich bin 23 Jahre,* mache gerade meinen Meister und bin richtig heißs aufs Angeln. Ich habe vor ca. 8 Jahren regelmässig mit meinem Onkel geangelt und jetzt hat mich das Angelfieber wieder gepackt. Jetzt habe ich aber mitbekommen dass in Hessen ein Polizeiliches Führungszeugnis benötigt wird um an der Prüfung zugelelassen zu werden oder bzw. den Schein ausgestellt zu bekommen.
> 
> Ich habe leider eine Jugendsünde auf mich hängen!!!
> ...




moin

ich bin jetzt 31


und im april 2005 war ich 28 |supergri


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vorstraffe!! Werd ich trotzdem zur Prüfung zugelassen bzw. bekomme ich den Schein*

Leicht verschätzt! :vik:


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vorstraffe!! Werd ich trotzdem zur Prüfung zugelassen bzw. bekomme ich den Schein*

Ich musste in Hessen kein polizeiliches Führungszeugniss vorlegen.

Dein Fall ist auch nicht relevant für einen Angelschein.

Kannst Angeln...:vik:


----------



## Yukon (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vorstraffe!! Werd ich trotzdem zur Prüfung zugelassen bzw. bekomme ich den Schein*

Hallo

Du hast Glück, denn Rhinefischer hat recht!


Gruß Yukon.


----------



## Laserbeak (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vorstraffe!! Werd ich trotzdem zur Prüfung zugelassen bzw. bekomme ich den Schein*

Rhinefischer hat nicht recht !!!!!

Wenn man vor dem Richter behauptet keine Einträge zu haben, dann ist das mehr als nur eine Falschaussage.
Gerade in diesen Dingen sollte man mehr als vorsichtig sein, denn der Richter hat ein anderes Fürhungszeugnis gesehen, als dass von dem hier die Rede ist.
Landläufig bezeichnet man die beiden als großes und kleines Führungszeugnis.
Und die Löschung der Einträge wird nicht im "großen" vorgenommen. Ich arbeite häufig mit genau dieser Problematik und kann hier nur zur Vorsicht raten.
BTT:
Diese Jugendstrafe von der hier die Rede war, wird in Hessen bei der Erteilung der Fischereierlaubis keine Rolle spielen.
Sie könnte evtl relevant werden, bei der Ernennung zum Fischereiaufseher, aber das ist mehr als unwahrscheinlich, weil Tatbestand und charakterliche Eignung hier nicht in Zusammenhang stehen.

In diesem Sinne:  
Frohes Fischen und lautes Petri Heil !!:q


----------



## Pernod (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vorstraffe!! Werd ich trotzdem zur Prüfung zugelassen bzw. bekomme ich den Schein*



Laserbeak schrieb:


> Wenn man vor dem Richter behauptet keine Einträge zu haben, dann ist das mehr als nur eine Falschaussage.


 
Falsch.Nur wenn du vereidigt wurdest.



Laserbeak schrieb:


> Gerade in diesen Dingen sollte man mehr als vorsichtig sein, denn der Richter hat ein anderes Fürhungszeugnis gesehen, als dass von dem hier die Rede ist.
> Landläufig bezeichnet man die beiden als *großes und kleines Führungszeugnis*.


 
Wieder Falsch.
Es gibt ein Führungszeugnis und ein Behördenführungszeugnis.



Laserbeak schrieb:


> Und die Löschung der Einträge wird nicht im "großen" vorgenommen.


 


*11. Wann werden Eintragungen im Führungszeugnis wieder gelöscht?*
Wenn ein Führungszeugnis Eintragungen enthält, werden diese in den überwiegenden Fällen nach Ablauf einer bestimmten Frist gelöscht. So werden im allgemeinen Verurteilungen zu Geldstrafen oder zu Freiheitsstrafe von nicht mehr als 3 Monaten sowie die meisten Jugendstrafen nach 3 Jahren aus dem Führungszeugnis entfernt. Größere Freiheitsstrafen werden im allgemeinen nicht vor Ablauf von 5 Jahren aus dem Führungszeugnis entfernt. Ausgenommen hiervon sind aber Verurteilungen wegen Sexualstraftaten, für die längere Fristen vorgesehen sind. Die Dauer der Freiheitsstrafe wird zu der Frist hinzuaddiert. Bei den Fristen wird immer vom Tag der Verurteilung an gerechnet. Nach Ablauf dieser Fristen kann also ein neues Führungszeugnis beantragt werden, das dann keine Eintragungen mehr aufweist, wenn nicht im Einzelfall neue Verurteilungen hinzu gekommen sind, die unter Umständen eine Löschung im Führungszeugnis verhindern können.
Hier gibt es weitere Informationen zum Inhalt des Führungszeugnisses und zur vorzeitigen Entfernung einer Eintragung aus dem Führungszeugnis.

( Quelle )


----------



## HessenAngler86 (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vorstraffe!! Werd ich trotzdem zur Prüfung zugelassen bzw. bekomme ich den Schein*

ich bedanke mich vielmals für die ganzen Antworten.
Also kann ich ja beruhigt meinen Angelschein im Frühjahr machen   :vik:



DANKE! |wavey:


----------



## Nolfravel (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vorstraffe!! Werd ich trotzdem zur Prüfung zugelassen bzw. bekomme ich den Schein*

Ich muss irgendwie auch nochmal wat sagen#h


Wie glaub ich schon gesagt wurde, es kommt auf den Zusammenhang an...
Ich hab meine Prüfung am 16.11.08 gemacht und einen Tag später dürfte ich sie mir abholen, da war ich endlich 14^^
Aber zurück zum Thema...
Uns wurde gesagt das man den Schein nut nicht machen könnte, wenn man z.B Schwarzgeandelt hat...


LG Jan Peter


----------



## angelpfeife (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vorstraffe!! Werd ich trotzdem zur Prüfung zugelassen bzw. bekomme ich den Schein*

Da du nichts verbrochen hast, was mit Tierschutz oder Angeln zu tun hat, kannst du den Angelschein machen. Ich denke sogar das man jemanden erschießen könnte und nach absitzen der Strafe den Schein machen kann...:m (ich weiß; ist ein blödes Beispiel)


----------



## Forellenzemmel (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vorstraffe!! Werd ich trotzdem zur Prüfung zugelassen bzw. bekomme ich den Schein*



angelpfeife schrieb:


> Da du nichts verbrochen hast, was mit Tierschutz oder Angeln zu tun hat, kannst du den Angelschein machen. Ich denke sogar das man jemanden erschießen könnte und nach absitzen der Strafe den Schein machen kann...:m (ich weiß; ist ein blödes Beispiel)


 
Aber nicht wenn Du einen Fischereiaufseher erschossen hast:m


----------



## prignitz_angler (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Vorstraffe!! Werd ich trotzdem zur Prüfung zugelassen bzw. bekomme ich den Schein*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hi! Der Eintrag im Führungszeuniss wird bei Jugendstrafen normalerweise nach 5 Jahren automatisch gelöscht. Stelle zur Vorsicht einfach einen Antrag auf löschung der Einträge beim Zentralregister in Berlin.
> Dann hat sich das für den Rest Deines Lebens erledigt.... .
> Solltest Du jemals wieder vor dem Richter stehen, kannst Du behaupten NICHT vorbestraft zu sein.. .
> Jugendstrafen sollen ja keine Auswirkung auf die spätere Entwicklung haben - das hat der Gestzgeber extra so angelegt. Die machen ja nicht NUR Blödsinn... .
> Petri!




hallo
antrag stellen bemi zuständigen datenschutzbeauftragten des landes  siehe google ! antrag stellen und fertig !

der richter hat ein leben lang deine akte bzw. die polizei interne akte wird nicht gelöscht! die normale akte schon , ist dann ganz hilfreich wenn man "öfters" kontrolliert wird von der polizei


----------



## Zanderlui (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Vorstraffe!! Werd ich trotzdem zur Prüfung zugelassen bzw. bekomme ich den Schein*



prignitz_angler schrieb:


> hallo
> antrag stellen bemi zuständigen datenschutzbeauftragten des landes  siehe google ! antrag stellen und fertig !
> 
> der richter hat ein leben lang deine akte bzw. die polizei interne akte wird nicht gelöscht! die normale akte schon , ist dann ganz hilfreich wenn man "öfters" kontrolliert wird von der polizei


 

so sehe ich das auch-die einträge verschwinden aus den führungszeugnissen vielleicht-besser  mit bewerbung und so weiter dann aber  der richter findet immer heraus was man mal getan hat da kann ich nicht sagen ich wurde noch nie besraft zum beispiel die finden das auch ohne führungszeugnis raus!!!


----------



## Sailfisch (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Vorstraffe!! Werd ich trotzdem zur Prüfung zugelassen bzw. bekomme ich den Schein*

Ist ja alles schön und gut, aber leider trotzdem nicht richtig. In dem, für die Fischereiprüfung notwendigen, Führungszeugnis kommen nur solche Strafen die über 90 Tagessätze liegen. Mithin stehen die Arbeitsstunden dort gar nicht drin,weshalb es auch nichts zu löschen gibt.


----------



## borussenflut (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Vorstraffe!! Werd ich trotzdem zur Prüfung zugelassen bzw. bekomme ich den Schein*

@ HessenAngler86

Solange du nicht wegen Tierquälerei oder Wilderei
verurteilt worden ist , hast du nichts zu befürchten. Wilderei
bezieht sich natürlich auch auf`s illegale angeln.

Also, viel Glück bei deiner Prüfung.


----------



## chub24 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Vorstraffe!! Werd ich trotzdem zur Prüfung zugelassen bzw. bekomme ich den Schein*

Hallo

Ich glaube kaum das du ein Führungszeugniss abgeben musst. |kopfkrat:q


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Vorstraffe!! Werd ich trotzdem zur Prüfung zugelassen bzw. bekomme ich den Schein*



HessenAngler86 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich bin 23 Jahre, mache gerade meinen Meister und bin richtig heißs aufs Angeln. Ich habe vor ca. 8 Jahren regelmässig mit meinem Onkel geangelt und jetzt hat mich das Angelfieber wieder gepackt. Jetzt habe ich aber mitbekommen dass in Hessen ein Polizeiliches Führungszeugnis benötigt wird um an der Prüfung zugelelassen zu werden oder bzw. den Schein ausgestellt zu bekommen.
> 
> Ich habe leider eine Jugendsünde auf mich hängen!!!
> ...




Ich wäre mit solchen "Beichten" in einem öffentlich zugänglichen Forum etwas vorsichtiger. Jetzt noch ein Fangfoto dazu, am besten in Nahaufnahme und irgendwo taucht dann zumindest dein Vorname auf - und schon hast du den Salat, Führungszeugnis hin oder her.


----------



## derotten (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Vorstraffe!! Werd ich trotzdem zur Prüfung zugelassen bzw. bekomme ich den Schein*

Ich habe letztes Jahr im Nov meine Fischerprüfung gemacht, in Niedersachsen! Für die Fischerprüfung ist kein Führungszeugnis nötig! Will man aber den Fischereischein haben und man beantragt diesen bei der zuständigen Behörde, dann wird ein polizeiliches Führungszeugnis angefordert, gegen Gebühr versteht sich!


----------



## Eugen Eichmann (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Vorstraffe!! Werd ich trotzdem zur Prüfung zugelassen bzw. bekomme ich den Schein*

Kleiner Auszug aus dem Hessischen Fischereigesetz: 

[FONT=times new roman, Times New Roman, Times]§ 30[/FONT]​ [FONT=times new roman, Times New Roman, Times]*Versagungsgründe*[/FONT]​  [FONT=times new roman, Times New Roman, Times]
(1) Der Fischereischein kann Personen versagt werden,[/FONT]
[FONT=times new roman, Times New Roman, Times]  [/FONT][FONT=times new roman, Times New Roman, Times]1. die innerhalb des Geltungsbereiches des Grundgesetzes keinen Wohnsitz haben,[/FONT]
 [FONT=times new roman, Times New Roman, Times]  [/FONT][FONT=times new roman, Times New Roman, Times]2. die wegen Fischwilderei oder wegen vorsätzlicher Beschädigung von Anlagen,   Fahrzeugen, Geräten oder Vorrichtungen, die der Fischerei oder Fischzucht dienen, oder   von Wasserbauten rechtskräftig verurteilt worden sind,[/FONT]
 [FONT=times new roman, Times New Roman, Times]  [/FONT][FONT=times new roman, Times New Roman, Times]3. die wegen Fälschung eines Fischereischeines oder einer sonstigen zur Ausübung der   Fischerei erforderlichen Bescheinigung rechtskräftig verurteilt worden sind,[/FONT]
 [FONT=times new roman, Times New Roman, Times]  [/FONT][FONT=times new roman, Times New Roman, Times]4. die wegen Verstoßes gegen fischereirechtliche, naturschutzrechtliche oder   tierschutzrechtliche Vorschriften rechtskräftig verurteilt worden sind oder gegen die   wegen einer solchen als Ordnungswidrigkeit zu ahndenden Zuwiderhandlung eine Geldbuße   rechtskräftig festgesetzt worden ist,[/FONT]
 [FONT=times new roman, Times New Roman, Times]  [/FONT][FONT=times new roman, Times New Roman, Times]5. gegen die wegen eines der in Nr. 2 bis 4 bezeichneten Vergehens nach § 153 a   der Strafprozeßordnung von der Erhebung der öffentlichen Klage abgesehen oder das   Strafverfahren vorläufig eingestellt worden ist.[/FONT]​  [FONT=times new roman, Times New Roman, Times]
(2) Aus den Gründen des Abs. 2 Nr. 2 bis 4 kann der Fischereischein nicht mehr versagt werden, wenn fünf Jahre verstrichen sind, seitdem die Strafe oder die Geldbuße vollstreckt, verjährt oder erlassen ist oder in den Fällen des Abs. 2 Nr. 5 nicht mehr verfolgt werden kann.[/FONT]
  [FONT=times new roman, Times New Roman, Times]
(3) Ist gegen eine Person ein Straf- oder Bußgeldverfahren eingeleitet, so kann die Entscheidung darüber, ob ihr ein Fischereischein zu erteilen ist, bis zum Abschluß des Verfahrens ausgesetzt werden, wenn im Falle der Verurteilung oder Verhängung einer Geldbuße der Fischereischein versagt werden kann.[/FONT]

Kannst ruhig deinen Schein machen


----------

